# moving very slowly in the process



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

My husband and myself are separating after 23 years of marriage, I found out about his PA in Nov/09, says he wants a life with her and that we are through.
He has sent many mixed messages and not moving very quickly on his plan to go.
We drew up a separation agreement together very generous on his part, he doesn't seem to want anything. He seems to want just to be single, no responsibilities with our sons, the house.....he says he is not moving in with the other woman, just going to see her on the side and also without any responsibility to her children and her house and the expense of all that.
Well we have had that agreement drawn up weeks ago and he finally signed on Monday, I signed it and has it witnessed when we first drew it up.
He is suppose to according to the agreement move out when he finds alternate housing, nothing yet and not a lot of searching going on at this point. I have asked him not to drag this out. He said he is trying...
I am making him go to the bank and set up new accounts for himself and I will keep the ones we have and he will remove his name, I will continue to pay the bills from the accounts like I always have. I figure he wants out to be with someone else he can do this job....I think he is embarrassed to do this but hopefully he will take care of all that this week.
Once the financial stuff is all taken care of we will be living our lives independant of each other....Then all that is left is for him to move out.....hopefully it won't take a long time....you would think he would want to go quickly to start his new relationship.
Trying to be patient and working on getting everything in order for me so it's an easy transition when it happens, 
Friends have been a great support for me and my adult sons have really stepped up as well......Little scary though to think about being on my own and single for the first time in 27 years........but I'm a survivor and an optimist so I'm open to seeing what is out there for a new future......


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good for you jessi.

He sounds like my wife except she wanted everything and to leave me with nothing.

Keep your chin up and you will be fine.


----------

